# Happy Music



## scotsboyuk (May 9, 2005)

Which peice of music makes you happy every time you hear it?

My own choice would be 'Anything Goes' from the musical of the same name, although, although Fantasia on British Sea Songs is also a firm favourite.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 9, 2005)

scotsboyuk said:


> Which peice of music makes you happy every time you hear it?
> 
> My own choice would be 'Anything Goes' from the musical of the same name, although, although Fantasia on British Sea Songs is also a firm favourite.



Any kind of hot jazz from the 20s and 30s, especially New Orleans and Chicago style! After that, dance music from the High Renaissance — great stuff, especially the arrangements by the late great David Munro.

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 9, 2005)

Oh geez..I have a whole list of "feel good"songs...but among others, they are "Into the West", Crocker's Cove Reel, and In Love with the 80's (by Relient K).


----------



## Hammersmith (May 10, 2005)

Fizzy, by Symposium


----------



## Ghorim (May 10, 2005)

'Disconnect the Dots' - Of Montreal, 'What Do I Get?' - The Buzzcocks


----------



## chrysophalax (May 10, 2005)

Anything by Thomas Tallis...nearly everything baroque...and the soundtrack to Henry the V.


----------



## greypilgrim (May 14, 2005)

"People Who Died" by the Jim Carroll Band. 

"Ball and Chain" by Sublime, and the next song on the cd after ball and chain too.


----------



## Thorondor (May 14, 2005)

For me It's _First Day of My Life_ by Bright Eyes. This song is one of the sweetest, happiest songs I've ever heard. 


This is the first day of my life
I swear I was born right in the doorway
I went out in the rain suddenly everything changed
They're spreading blankets on the beach

Yours is the first face that I saw
I think I was blind before I met you
Now I don’t know where I am 
I don’t know where I’ve been
But I know where I want to go

And so I thought I’d let you know
That these things take forever
I especially am slow
But I realize that I need you 
And I wondered if I could come home

Remember the time you drove all night
Just to meet me in the morning
And I thought it was strange you said everything changed
You felt as if you had just woke up 
And you said “this is the first day of my life
I’m glad I didn’t die before I met you 
But now I don’t care I could go anywhere with you
And I’d probably be happy”

So if you want to be with me
With these things there’s no telling
We just have to wait and see
But I’d rather be working for a paycheck
Then waiting to win the lottery
Besides maybe this time is different
I mean I really think you like me


----------



## Elorendil (May 14, 2005)

Christian music almost never ceases to make me happy. Especially praise songs. My other 'happy music' is classical music. (what can I say, I'm a classical nerd )


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 15, 2005)

Elorendil said:


> Christian music almost never ceases to make me happy. Especially praise songs. My other 'happy music' is classical music. (what can I say, I'm a classical nerd )



If there is anything I value greatly about Christianity, it is the vast treasury of church music — both choral and instrumental — composed for it, especially from the Renaissance through the Early Modern periods. No other religion has given such a stellar body of inspirational music to the world. And you can count me as a fellow classical nerd! 

Barley


----------

